# Tegu shaking?



## Citrinellus (Jul 27, 2010)

I just got this hatchling a few hours ago, I noticed when she was underneath her basking spot (Using a 160w solar glo it gets the basking spot to 98F here is a link to the bulb <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php</a><!-- m -->) her toes were shaking? Is she over heated? It is high 80s outside so I assume she could have been hot from the shipping. Then on top of that she was sitting under the basking spot. She is in a 30g long, my hot side is 94-92F and the cool side is 74F. As soon as I saw her shaking I turned off the basking spot and let her sit on my lap and let her free roam on the couch. Were the toes continued to shake until a few minutes passed. I'm assuming they stopped because she cooled down. After the few minutes I put her back in her enclosure and she went into her hide. After waiting a half hour I turned the bulb back on. I've been checking in on her regularly making sure if she basks again she isn't shaking. 

Am I too over worried? Is it just because she was probably hot during the trip? Is there anything I'm overlooking as far as temps and other things?


----------



## Citrinellus (Jul 27, 2010)

Update: She is basking now fine, the basking temp is currently 95F.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Just so you know what that was is just stress. If you give her a few days she will be fine. just make sure that you have heat lamp and UVB light on her and everything will be ok.


----------



## tora (Jul 27, 2010)

Normally basking spots are supposed to be warmer.


----------



## Stef41 (Jul 27, 2010)

I got my Tegu today as well, around noon. And the EXACT same thing happened.

He was walking around for a few minutes after I had just unpacked him, and everything was fine. But once he laid down on his warm/basking side, he started having tremors all over (not just his toes). I panicked at first, and called Bobby--who told me it was most likely stress from shipping and to just let him chill out.

After about 15 minutes the tremors stopped, but they've been coming back off and on since noon. I do believe it's just stress from shipping, so I am just letting him relax. I'm not bothering him at all. 

Hopefully after a day or so he will be stress-free and enjoying his new mansion! (90gal) 

I am so glad someone else experienced this, though! It sure had me in a tizzy at first!  

I did sneak a couple pictures though (I couldn't resist), so I'm off to post them on the Roy X Magnolia thread! :woot


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Also received my hatchling today. My tegu is doing the same thing. It is not a major concern, the stress of shipping and environmental changes are responsible for these muscle fasciculations/tremors.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 27, 2010)

i would get the basking spot up to 105-115F


----------



## Citrinellus (Jul 27, 2010)

Well thats a relief, I was worrying about mbd. I just caught her again acting up. I feel so sad about her. I'll also raise the basking platform to get it warmer too. Thanks


----------

